# Keeping Phlogius Crassipes



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey just hoping those who keep Phlogius Crassipes would be kind enough to share stories about their experiences keeping this species. How are their feeding responses, actual size and growth rate, overall temperament? Most of the care sheets hardly cover the information that is useful to a keeper. ANY information would be appreciated!


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 29, 2014)

They like moist, deep substrate, and will make tunnels all thru it.  They should always have a full water bowl.  Moderate ventilation.  Mine are out at night when they're hungry.  They're very fast, and like any Australian, may have a hot venom.  Do not risk a bite.  They're good feeders, but don't bulk up as much as many NW terrestrials do.  Growth rate is moderate, not as fast as many Asian terrestrials.  Males can mature in 18-24 months, but female probably take 4-5 years.  If you want to improve your odds of getting a female, get several.  To me, any Australian tarantula is fascinating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nobody else has a unique experience with this species? Do not many people keep em?


----------



## spiderengineer (Mar 31, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Nobody else has a unique experience with this species? Do not many people keep em?


 for the most part its hard to come buy Australian T's because of their very strict laws regarding export and import of wildlife. so they are not common at least in the US, but I have different Phlogius species, but  I keep them like Poec54 has describe.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 31, 2014)

There's about half a dozen Phlogius species I've seen for sale in this country, all courtesy of Steve Nunn's tireless efforts.


----------



## Mariner1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I recently bought a P. "Stents" from Swifts. He or she is a little bulldozer with a talent for webbing. I might be getting a P. "Black/Presley next, depending on availability.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 31, 2014)

For those of us that have been in the hobby for a while, Australians are a fantasy come true.  I thought we'd never be able to get them.  There are more undescribed species that I hope we can talk Steve Nunn into exporting CBB slings to Europe and the USA.  He mentioned upcoming decriptions of an orange terrestrial, and arboreals from the eastern rain forests.  Love to see those imported to the USA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 1, 2014)

Whoa, Aussie arboreals sound intense! I didn't think Australia would export wildlife at all? I wonder if Mr. Nunn can get us some captive bred Land Mullets!? Not a spider but still an awesome Aussie that should be in the reptile hobby here!


----------



## Scolopeon (Apr 1, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Whoa, Aussie arboreals sound intense! I didn't think Australia would export wildlife at all? I wonder if Mr. Nunn can get us some captive bred Land Mullets!? Not a spider but still an awesome Aussie that should be in the reptile hobby here!


I have spoken with Steve about future exports and he told me the cost of exporting far outweighs the rewards and the time involved going through the provisions makes it a hassle.

I don't know if he would reconsider if people pitched in a little more to export but unless someone else from Australia or Steve reconsiders aquiring a permit we may not see anymore exported.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 1, 2014)

Scolopeon said:


> I have spoken with Steve about future exports and he told me the cost of exporting far outweighs the rewards and the time involved going through the provisions makes it a hassle.
> 
> I don't know if he would reconsider if people pitched in a little more to export but unless someone else from Australia or Steve reconsiders aquiring a permit we may not see anymore exported.


I'm hoping we can show enough of an interest to get him to do it again.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 1, 2014)

I definitely have some Australian fauna I would love to see more of in the exotic pet market, but I have to respect the hesitance of Aussie's to export wildlife. Seems like an attempt to discourage the exploitation of their native animals which some other countries could learn a thing or to from.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 1, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I definitely have some Australian fauna I would love to see more of in the exotic pet market, but I have to respect the hesitance of Aussie's to export wildlife. Seems like an attempt to discourage the exploitation of their native animals which some other countries could learn a thing or to from.


Steve Nunn only exported CBB slings.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd love to see some cbb Hadronyche slings exported - not gonna hold my breath for that happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 1, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I'd love to see some cbb Hadronyche slings exported - not gonna hold my breath for that happening.


That won't happen, nor should it.  We have enough problems with our public image as it is, without getting funnel webs.  We just had a thread here today where some idiot posted pics of a big Theraphosa on his face and an adult Poec in his mouth.  Stunts like that can get everything banned.  A Poec bite in the head certainly has the potential to be the first documented fatality.  Apparently there's no limit to human stupidity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That won't happen, nor should it.  We have enough problems with our public image as it is, without getting funnel webs.  We just had a thread here today where some idiot posted pics of a big Theraphosa on his face and an adult Poec in his mouth.  Stunts like that can get everything banned.  A Poec bite in the head certainly has the potential to be the first documented fatality.  Apparently there's no limit to human stupidity.


I saw that guys post! Did it get deleted or something? That truly made me angry….that dude has no business with animals if he treats them like that. Break my heart if he takes a bite while doing that...


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 2, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I saw that guys post! Did it get deleted or something? That truly made me angry….that dude has no business with animals if he treats them like that. Break my heart if he takes a bite while doing that...


A bite in the head from a Poec is going to be ugly, and serious; that's something that could go viral.  We have enough agencies and groups wanting to ban exotics, we don't need imbeciles doing stunts for attention. They move on to the next stupid thing to do, and may have brought down all kinds of regulations on long-term serious collectors.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> A bite in the head from a Poec is going to be ugly, and serious; that's something that could go viral.  We have enough agencies and groups wanting to ban exotics, we don't need imbeciles doing stunts for attention. They move on to the next stupid thing to do, and may have brought down all kinds of regulations on long-term serious collectors.


Legit…Same thing with the big snakes…and firearms for that matter. Somebody with no standards or principles does something wrong or just reckless and those who are responsible and dedicated suffer. Hey, if Mr. Nunn exported CB spiderlings, maybe he could send some CB Centralian Pythons and Inland Carpet pythons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 2, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Hey, if Mr. Nunn exported CB spiderlings, maybe he could send some CB Centralian Pythons and Inland Carpet pythons!


Don't count on it.  He's not 'Australian Exports Unlimited.'  I'm thrilled he exported a few species of T's.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, all in due time. A little goes a long way. If the man is doing his piece to contribute to helping the hobby, we could use a couple more fellas like him. Love the Australian wildlife, and it is most important it stays healthy in its native habitat. Yankees getting some to enjoy is a bonus, one we do not take for granted.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey anybody have any idea how large these actually get…does anybody have a big one? I hear they get to about 8 inches but I do not know how common a size like that is. Also, how is the bulk of the adults in comparison to P Muticus, or the big Lasiodora, Pamphobeteus, etc.?  Any preferences between these and other OW giants like P Muticus or H Gigas or others? Temperament and other characteristics, keeping experiences, etc.?


----------



## spiderengineer (Apr 5, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Hey anybody have any idea how large these actually get…does anybody have a big one? I hear they get to about 8 inches but I do not know how common a size like that is. Also, how is the bulk of the adults in comparison to P Muticus, or the big Lasiodora, Pamphobeteus, etc.?  Any preferences between these and other OW giants like P Muticus or H Gigas or others? Temperament and other characteristics, keeping experiences, etc.?


their is supposed to be a phlogius sp. goliath that gets huge I think their is an old thread by steve that show a mating of this species


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems to be a plethora of info on P. Muticus so I am wondering if those who have kept adults of both might be willing to give me a side by side comparison so that I may be able to tell the difference in their builds and their habits. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 5, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Hey anybody have any idea how large these actually get…does anybody have a big one? I hear they get to about 8 inches but I do not know how common a size like that is. Also, how is the bulk of the adults in comparison to P Muticus, or the big Lasiodora, Pamphobeteus, etc.?  Any preferences between these and other OW giants like P Muticus or H Gigas or others? Temperament and other characteristics, keeping experiences, etc.?


I'm not sure, but I'm thinking more like 7".  Phlogius Goliath is the big one, supposed to be more like 9."


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 5, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm thinking more like 7".  Phlogius Goliath is the big one, supposed to be more like 9."


Dang, thats a goodly size…how about girth, are these heavy and thick spiders or leggy? They look like they are built opposite to P Muticus…heavy and long legs up front, short and thinner in the rear…looking for a build comparison from anybody who has the experience..Poec, I saw the pics of your collection! You have a perspective on the builds of these spiders? If you had to keep one of these big boy OWs, which would you select and why? Anybody lurking I would love it if you speak up if you have kept em!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 5, 2014)

My P sp Aussie Goliath is only around 5" currently, so I can't compare her to my big P muticus.  Any of the Phlogius are amazing.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 5, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Poec, I saw the pics of your collection! You have a perspective on the builds of these spiders? If you had to keep one of these big boy OWs, which would you select and why? Anybody lurking I would love it if you speak up if you have kept em!


I have females of 4 species of Phlogius (Eunice, Stents, Goliath, and crassipes) but they're all juveniles.  At this point they have a more-or-less Selenocosmia type of build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 6, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I have females of 4 species of Phlogius (Eunice, Stents, Goliath, and crassipes) but they're all juveniles.  At this point they have a more-or-less Selenocosmia type of build.


What is a Selenocosmia type of build? I have seen pictures but nothing that puts it in perspective.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 6, 2014)

Think of the minax group of Haplopelma (lividum, longipes, albostriatum, etc).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Apr 6, 2014)

They seem to grow to breedable sizes, 4-5 inches fairly quick. But the growth really slows down after that quite a bit.  I still don't suspect my crassipes are full grown yet, and they are from the first imports back in 2006.  

Later, Tom


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 6, 2014)

Philth said:


> They seem to grow to breedable sizes, 4-5 inches fairly quick. But the growth really slows down after that quite a bit.  I still don't suspect my crassipes are full grown yet, and they are from the first imports back in 2006.


From what I've read, the species from the drier areas inland even slower.


----------



## SingaporeB (Apr 6, 2014)

So how big is your crassipes from 2006?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Philth (Apr 6, 2014)

SingaporeB said:


> So how big is your crassipes from 2006?


This big...





Poec54 said:


> From what I've read, the species from the drier areas inland even slower.


It's a shame, I had _Selenotholus_ & _Selenotypus_ as well, but lost them all before I had a shot at breeding them 

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jones0911 (Apr 6, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I have females of 4 species of Phlogius (Eunice, Stents, Goliath, and crassipes) but they're all juveniles.  At this point they have a more-or-less Selenocosmia type of build.


Where online did you get your Goliath from? or where can I get one from ?


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 7, 2014)

Philth said:


> This big...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome tarantula!!!!!!Wow!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 7, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That won't happen, nor should it.  We have enough problems with our public image as it is, without getting funnel webs.


I absolutely disagree.  I don't think hobbyists as a whole should be punished for idiocy of a few.  There are numerous keepers responsible enough to keep Atrax or Hadronyche.  Do I agree.the media would push to punish us all?  Absolutely, but that doesn't mean we should internally punish ourselves because of what some idiot *could* do.  Our job would be to ensure responsible keepers ended up with the spiders.


----------



## SingaporeB (Apr 7, 2014)

Why should I care what the US FASCIST media have to say? I stopped watching that hateful crap they call "news" at least ten years ago. It's nothing but lies and I refuse to construct any facet of my life around fascist lies. 

I would definitely purchase Australian funnel webs if made available....at European prices.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I absolutely disagree.  I don't think hobbyists as a whole should be punished for idiocy of a few.  There are numerous keepers responsible enough to keep Atrax or Hadronyche.  Do I agree.the media would push to punish us all?  Absolutely, but that doesn't mean we should internally punish ourselves because of what some idiot *could* do.  Our job would be to ensure responsible keepers ended up with the spiders.


The reality is, in most areas the government has gotten involved and regulates what we can and can't own.  There's been an incredible amount of government growth, and loss of personal freedom over the last 100 years.  And the reason politicians 'have to do something' and pass restrictions is because a few individual's irresponsible behavior.  It's always a few idiots that ruin it and everyone is punished.  That's how it works in this country.  Between grand-standing politicians and hoards of lawyers wanting to sue everyone, we're long past the idyllic past you dream of.  It's gone.  All we can do is try to hang on to what we have now.  It's certainly possible that tarantulas could be banned in some states, or even nationwide.  I'd much rather fight THAT battle, then waste resources and efforts trying to get funnel webs imported here.  Even if through some miracle they were allowed to be legally brought in, some fools will think it's their 'right' to do whatever they want with them (posting videos of free-handling, etc), and it wouldn't take long for them to be banned anyways after a few high-profile bites and rumors of escapes.  The public will panic.  Funnel webs are a pointless battle to fight.  Save your strength.  In fact, if funnel webs were allowed in, and of course banned soon after, they could take down the tarantula hobby with them, as politicians would likely lump all large foreign spiders together (they don't care about distinctions and details, like what's really dangerous and what only looks dangerous).  We have too much to lose.  Win the battle and lose the war.  So once again, funnel webs won't be allowed in the US, nor should they.  It wouldn't end well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 7, 2014)

And once again, I disagree.  There's easy ways to allow capable keepers to own them.  Make them on par with venomous snakes - diaaster plans, locled cages, inspections, the whole kit and kaboodle.  Youre gonna weed out a big portion of people right off the bat that won't take the time to go through the hassle.  And if they get lumped in with hot snakes, you'll have the backing of organizations like USARK to help sort through legal issues.  My only Hex experience is Macrothele and, while defensive and fast, they arent Phoneitria fast and a well prepared keeer *can* deal with them.  Now maybe Atrax or Hadonyche are faster - I don't know.  But following established protocols every aingle time will eliminate 99% of all issues.

As for saving my strength amd "the battle", there is no funnel web battle to be fought simce Australia isn't sending them out.  And personally, my figjt focus is in constrictors and not tarantulas. If the Poeci issie goes public again, I will focus on that.   I am not at all wasting my time fighting or hoping species that aren't even being exported will somehow hit the hobby
  Bit when you can buy a krait, a mamba, a taipan and a cobra, all of which are faster and deadlier than any funnel web, I don't buy the qrgument that funnel webs "shouldn't" be in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 7, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> And once again, I disagree.  There's easy ways to allow capable keepers to own them.  Make them on par with venomous snakes - diaaster plans, locled cages, inspections, the whole kit and kaboodle.  Youre gonna weed out a big portion of people right off the bat that won't take the time to go through the hassle...  But when you can buy a krait, a mamba, a taipan and a cobra, all of which are faster and deadlier than any funnel web, I don't buy the qrgument that funnel webs "shouldn't" be in the hobby.


'When you can buy a krait, mamba, taipan, or cobra'...Are you aware of what's happened with venomous snakes in Florida?  I got a permit almost 30 years ago, $5/year.  There were caging requirements and inspections were when based on incidents (bites).  But a few high profile bites changed things.  The annual fee went up to $100, inspections became routine, and what pretty much ended the hobby in the state: 1,000 hours of training with an experienced venomous keeper.  At 5 hours a week, that would take almost 4 years.  Who's going to stick with that?  And who would be foolish enough to agree to take on a trainee?  If they get bit working with your animals, you get sued.  If you fudge the training hours and certify that they did 1,000 when it was actually less, if they get bit by THEIR animals they can blame you and sue you for improper training (or their surviving relatives can).  It's a lose-lose no matter what you do.  That's ending the hobby here; the old keepers that were grandfathered-in are falling off thru attrition, and almost no new people can qualify with the training requirement.  As is that wasn't enough, they later added micro-chipping all your venomous animals and more inspections.  Thru regulations they've ensured the venomous hobby will come to an end.  This is probably what will happen state-by-state.  And with so few people able to buy them legally, dealers aren't carrying anywhere near what they used to.  There's no market.  So your comment about being able 'to buy a krait, mamba, taipan, or cobra'...well technically you can in Florida, but almost no one can qualify for a permit anymore.  So for all practical purposes, you can't.  So, in this regulated environment, it's absolute fantasy to think that funnel webs have any chance of ever being allowed in, even if people in Australia had CBB's to export.  Those days are all but over.  

BTW, I had a cobra collection for 9 years, at my peak, had 150 of them representing 25 species/subspecies.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 7, 2014)

Offhand, I know a few places that do a few weekly classes.  People *are* mentoring.  And if you *really* have the passion, you'll go through the proper protocols and get the training.  Does it suck compared to how it *used* to be?  Sure but John and Jane Q Public who on a whim think a krait looks awesome are now dissuaded from up and buying an animal they aren't prepared for.  When the time comes for me to start, I won't mind four years - my son is seven and he'll be quite a bit older by the time I get my hours.  And I won't mind the inspections - I'd rather put up with the inspections and be up to code than deal with an escape.  I know for my conditional I have annuals.  And if I needed that for my Phoneutria or, if they ever got imported, Atrax, I'd deal with that, too.


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 18, 2014)

Seems to be a lot of confusion on Aussie T's so i might try and help out a little, firstly P.Goliath is the biggie in the Aussie hobby, now we have different localities of these species such as Phlogius Crassipes"Eunice" Whats the difference? Well they come from a different area and have different traits, also Eunice is bigger than the normal Crassipes and the same goes for P Goliath, There is a hobby P.Goliath like the one Tom would have and there is also a large population that currently isn't in the hobby, the monsters you see Steve with are all from that rare location and that's how they're hitting 8-9inch I also have one from the large population that is 4 inch+ within 10 months and is so much thicker than the hobby Goliaths that it's hilarious. As Steve would have said on this forum many times is breeding them makes their next molt almost nothing and I think Toms girl has been bred a ton which explains why his girl isn't 8 inch+ at the age but she is very thick so the trick for a huge Aussie is just not breed them if you care that much. Anyway I will post some photos of my Goliath P. Strenuus and an arid that you guys were talking about 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 130043
View attachment 130044
View attachment 130045
View attachment 130046
View attachment 130047

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting.  I've got a bunch of Eunice females that I'm raising.  I'll hold off on breeding a few of them and see what happens.

Later, Tom


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes that's what I do, have my show off spiders and let the other ones pump out kids.

---------- Post added 09-19-2014 at 03:13 AM ----------




Philth said:


> Interesting.  I've got a bunch of Eunice females that I'm raising.  I'll hold off on breeding a few of them and see what happens.
> 
> Later, Tom


 Your female is gorgeous btw mate, very thick.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 18, 2014)

Philth said:


> Interesting.  I've got a bunch of Eunice females that I'm raising.  I'll hold off on breeding a few of them and see what happens.
> 
> Later, Tom


It would be very interesting to see the difference in size between the two groups.


----------



## AustralianBirdEater (Jan 20, 2017)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Whoa, Aussie arboreals sound intense! I didn't think Australia would export wildlife at all? I wonder if Mr. Nunn can get us some captive bred Land Mullets!? Not a spider but still an awesome Aussie that should be in the reptile hobby here!


Good luck getting any reptiles out of here mate, these buggers are the pride and joy of the nation.


----------

